# Yamaha v E-tech v Merc v Suzuki Outboards



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looking for a new 115 or 150HP outboard motor... Which would you choose and why? 

Also, a buddy of mine said the reason you see so many guides running Yamaha is not because they are the best out there, but guides get some kind of discount for running them. I dont know if that is true or not. I do know he has a bias for merc's.. but he is a yank from the land of lakes, where every one drives an aluminum deep V.. 

Anyways, I have always heard the saying, "old boat, new motor" is the way to go... granted.. i would love to get me a 45K boat.. but that just ain't in the cards for me anytime soon.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I see all four of those brands almost daily, and everyone seems happy with what they have. Only person I've seen with a problem with a new motor was a guy at I saw at Tackle Town with a new Freedom (?) boat with a 150 Etec on it. Said it had run hot from day one.

I've got a Suzuki four stroke and love it. My neighbor has a Yamaha four stroke and loves it. I am not really brand loyal. If buying new, any of the four you mentioned would probably make me happy. Just remember anything mechanical can fail.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

All the above except etec. I have owned all 4 and currently own a suzuki and an ETEC. For smaller engines its hard to beat a suzuki!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

just ordered the new 150 merc 4 stroke. heard alot of good about it so I'm giving it a try.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't own any of those listed, but would love the DF140 Suzuki. Google em. I have yet to find one single complaint about the DF140. They have an excellent horsepower/weight ratio, and excellent reliability. I've really never heard any gripes about Yamaha either. I like Mercury, but i do hear the occasional fuss about them. I'd stay away from the Etec. I'm not a big fan of Johnson/Evinrude/BRP.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I just helped my neighbor load up his boat to take to the dealer for it's first major service. It's a 140 Zuk. Nice running. Service is estimated to cost $600.00......! I have a boat on order with the new Etec 135 HO. 5 year warranty and first service isn't for 3 years or 300 hours. The fewer times I have to see/pay a dealer the better. I have Etecs on my offshore boat also. Just once to the dealer in last 3 years...The 135HO spec'ed out at 148hp in the online stuff I looked up but has awesome low end torque due to it being a V-6 now replacing the V-4 130. If you're looking for something in the 115 - 150 hp range it'll be hard to beat the 135HO from Evinrude on weight, price, power or service intervals. I've owned Merc's a Johnson and Yamaha's. I like the engineering that goes into the Rude's like it being a 2 stroke that burns cleaner than any 4 stroke out there...


.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I love my Yamaha 250 SHO motor. I run a 22 skeeter bay and get 4.5 mpg at 4200 RPMs. I never have to worry about if I have extra 2 stroke oil or making a stop somewhere out of the way to get special 2 stroke oil. I can change the oil myself or have the dealership I work for do it. Just for piece of mine I would have the engine service once a year so I know everything is good to go.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

You probably can't go wrong with any of those brands. Quality standards have increased to the point where most of the name brand units will give you good service. I will give you my thought from a different angle though. Two boats ago I had a Merc, last boat was a DF140 Zuke and the current boat has the DF225 Zuke. The Zukes are great motors BUT I keep my boat on Livingston and have to pull it inside of the BW8 loop to get it serviced. I hate pulling a boat in Houston traffic. I wish I had a Merc or Yamaha because I could get it serviced by the local dealers around Livingston instead of having to bring it to Houston. Let the service angle help guide your decision.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I run a Etec and have not had any problems with it. My neighbor's Etec has driven the poor man to drinking. Nothing but problems. 5 year no decline warranty is nice too. I think Mercury has the edge in the 4 stroke market right now.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

They all break....

I know two guides that have replaced power heads on new Yammi SHO's.....

And my last three motors were yammi's

I also like the etecs....

Not a fan of mercs....

Zuki is a great one too....

U might save money on a repower keeping the same controls by staying with the same brand


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

08 115hp etec tune up annually, run fresh water through it, add marine stabil every fill up, I bought it 3 years ago this month it had 30 hrs on it.I fish alot it had 216 hrs on it in march no issues.I love my etec,stay with an authorized dealer.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

A 2-stroke burning cleaner than a 4-stroke???? No way!!! A 2-stroke has to burn the oil that is injected on the cylinder walls and will not completely combust all of the high molecular weight materials, thus it goes to the exhaust. A 4-stroke only burns the gasoline. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Every motor will break some time, the dealer that takes care of you is who you savior. Find the dealer and the rest is fishing.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

atcfisherman said:


> A 2-stroke burning cleaner than a 4-stroke???? No way!!! A 2-stroke has to burn the oil that is injected on the cylinder walls and will not completely combust all of the high molecular weight materials, thus it goes to the exhaust. A 4-stroke only burns the gasoline.


Read this EPA award for the E-TEC being cleaner than a 4-stroke outboard.

http://www.epa.gov/air/cleanairawards/winners-2004.html


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

I just repowered my dargel it had a zuke and thought I wanted a etec but was 4 grand more to set up. I went back with another zuke df 140


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

I have two Evinrude 200's..2001 DI ...one has 1450hrs the other 705hrs to date...... no more problems with them than any other make we have come in here for service....and I hear the e-tech's are "improved" versions of the older di......one day when they(E-tech,2012?) depreciate down into my price range I will up grade.....if they are anything like the 2001's, I would not hesitate... d law


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Ford, Dodge, Chevy.


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

Dodge Cummins and ETEC


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the E-tec 
My .02


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

If there truly was a perfect engine this conversation would not happen every other month!!!! Look for cost of engine, service in your area, and most all what you feel you really want. Get that engine and go fishing.

side note-I have a 2009 200 ETEC and have had zero problems with it


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

seahorse5 said:


> Read this EPA award for the E-TEC being cleaner than a 4-stroke outboard.
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/air/cleanairawards/winners-2004.html


Yeah...9 years ago!

E-techs are low emission motors, less than my 2012 HPDI, but not less than a modern 4-stroke...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Seems like it's all personal preference these days. There were definitely engines to watch out for years ago. Nowadays there isn't a perfect brand but seems like the motors that are currently out have worked out their kinks. I would go with a brand that had reputable service behind it nearby. 

I had a Yam and 2 Mercs. I would buy either again. For a 150 hp? I would probably buy a Yam F150. They are practically bulletproof and have an amazing track record.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=jzo4ps9-yqI

Enough said
my. 02


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

txteltech said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=jzo4ps9-yqI
> 
> Enough said
> my. 02


seriously:work:


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Getting my popcorn now


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

As far as Merc, I would avoid their 115hp four-stroke, but their 150hp four-stroke looks like a good one (totally different motor).


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

fishin shallow said:


> seriously:work:


x2


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

txteltech said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=jzo4ps9-yqI
> 
> Enough said
> my. 02


You know why the narrator says not to try that under any circumstances?

"Results may vary". Haha


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

txteltech said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=jzo4ps9-yqI
> 
> Enough said
> my. 02


Their marketing team is the only reason Evinrude is even able to sell motors. Yamaha's R&D team has built a reputation of reliability in their motors and they sell themselves.


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

txteltech said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=jzo4ps9-yqI
> 
> Enough said
> my. 02


That video is so fake. The water isn't even churning from the yamaha prop. Meaning no throttle. :rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Lawson4x454 said:


> That video is so fake. The water isn't even churning from the yamaha prop. Meaning no throttle. :rotfl:


Nobody noticed the guh in the Yamaha "back off" the throttle real quick and then get back in it after the etec had already started forward motion?
Very badly staged and biased "demo"

Â©


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I have ran Evenrude all my life. From a 9.9 to the 175 I have now. All have been older models. No E-Tecs no Oil injection motors. My current 175 is a 1978 model. Yeah it loves to drink fuel but it runs like a charm. 
If I had to repower with new, and I have been thinking about this, I really think I would have to go with a Yamaha. I know to many people running a newer 150 with lots of hours and no problems. I do believe it has alot to do with how the motor is taken care of. I would not look for the fastest or newest thing out there. I want dependabilty and good service.


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

Not sure it matters, but that White ETEC might just be the ugliest *********** thing i have ever seen hang off the back of a boat


----------

